# 1958 urago track bike



## guffey (Mar 4, 2018)

interesting track bike


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Mar 5, 2018)

guffey said:


> interesting track bikeView attachment 764292



Very neat! Thank you for this post.


----------



## juvela (Mar 5, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much for sharing!  

Have you made any additional exposures showing details?

Have an Urago road machine from ~1957 which is nearly all original but in a poor state.

-----


----------



## 99 bikes (Mar 5, 2018)

guffey said:


> interesting track bikeView attachment 764292



Nice Urago!!! I also have a old 50's Urago 1952 or 53 I think. Aside from a missing headtube badge mine is original and quite a looker. Really nice bikes overall as i'm sure you know.

If you have some close-up photos of the fork, bb, and rear dropouts please share.


----------



## guffey (Mar 6, 2018)

I don't have any detail photos but will get it down and take some soon.  I got it from the original owner about 10 or 12 years ago. I got his toolbox ,spare wheels and some trophies.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your Urago, parts and trophies. I have 2 Uragos, one from the 50s and one from the 60s. They are both road bikes. Here's a pic of one of them


----------



## guffey (Mar 6, 2018)

here  are a few photos


----------



## guffey (Mar 6, 2018)

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/articles/forrest/detroit.htm    This is a story I found when I first got this bike.  It is about the Wolverine Sports club. Where some of the trophies are from.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 6, 2018)

guffey said:


> http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/articles/forrest/detroit.htm    This is a story I found when I first got this bike.  It is about the Wolverine Sports club. Where some of the trophies are from.



That is a really cool article. Nice looking bike too. I learned a little about Mike Walden after doing some research out of curiosity about this sticker on my '72 Raleigh Sports. I was excited because Madison Heights was my home until I was five. That story really adds a personal feel. It's hard for me to imagine those days.  Yo Yo Yo!


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 6, 2018)

Very epic score congrats this bike is awesome


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2018)

guffey said:


> http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/articles/forrest/detroit.htm    This is a story I found when I first got this bike.  It is about the Wolverine Sports club. Where some of the trophies are from.



That is one of the loveliest articles I've read.
Yo! Yo! Yo!


----------

